# Suche nach einem CD-Player mit Netzwerk Streaming Fuktion



## maxxxeee (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo PCGH-Extreme Community 

Wie der Titel bereits verrät suche ich nach einem CD-Player mit Netzwerkstreaming Funktion, nachdem der alte Player der ein paar Hundert CDs beherbergen konnte leider nicht mehr funktioniert.
Das Problem ist, dass die CDs in irgendeiner Form irgendwo hin müssen. Meine Idee bis jetzt ist Digitalisieren und auf einen NAS (schon vorhanden) oder auf die Festplatte eines Ersatzgeräts.
Mein Problem in dem Fall ist das ich überhaupt nicht auskenne in dieser Richtung  
Deswegen bitte ich um eure Hilfe.

Schonmal danke im vorraus !


----------



## QUAD4 (12. Januar 2014)

dann kannste alle cds mit cdda Easy CD-DA Extractor Free - Download - CHIP als mp3 rippen und auf platte kopieren in die nas.

http://www.chip.de/downloads/CDex_12991885.html CDex ist auch gut, glaube das ist das was ich früher benutzt habe zum rippen.


----------



## maxxxeee (12. Januar 2014)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> dann kannste alle cds mit cdda Easy CD-DA Extractor Free - Download - CHIP als mp3 rippen und auf platte kopieren in die nas.
> 
> CDex - Download - CHIP CDex ist auch gut, glaube das ist das was ich früher benutzt habe zum rippen.


 
Man kanns auch einfach mit Windows Media Player kopieren


----------



## QUAD4 (12. Januar 2014)

kann man auch. rippen finde ich besser, ist halt platzsparender mit cdex. aber jedem seins.


----------



## Abductee (12. Januar 2014)

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen "rippen" und dem Umwandeln in mp3 mit dem Media-Player?

Als Abspielgerät aus dem Netzwerk herraus kannst du jeden DVD oder BD-Player mit entsprechender Schnittstelle nehmen.


----------



## maxxxeee (12. Januar 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Als Abspielgerät aus dem Netzwerk herraus kannst du jeden DVD oder BD-Player mit entsprechender Schnittstelle nehmen.



Naja gleich einen BD-Player dafür herzunehmen find ich n bisschen zu krass.
Aber bin grad am überlegen ob ich vielleicht einen Raspberry Pi zum Streamen benutzen könnte ...
Anderseits hab ich auch soetwas in der Richtung gefunden : ( DNT 20316 IPdio Tune titan Internet-Tuner: Tuner Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de )


----------



## Abductee (12. Januar 2014)

Warum findest du das übertrieben?
Ein brauchbarer BD-Player mit WLAN kostet ~100€
Meiner zum Beispiel: http://geizhals.at/de/sony-bdp-s5100-schwarz-a892910.html
Selbst ein vergleichbares reines WLAN-Radio kostet ähnlich viel Geld.
Ein DVD-Player oder nur mit LAN kostet weniger, da hast du halbwegs vernünftige Audio-Ausgänge und eine Fernbedienung.

Das schaffst du mit einem Raspberry Pi nicht günstiger.
Ein vernünftiges Analogsignal da rauszubekommen ist eh schon eine Bastelarbeit.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Warum findest du das übertrieben?
> Ein brauchbarer BD-Player mit WLAN kostet ~100€
> Meiner zum Beispiel: Sony BDP-S5100 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 Ein Player, der (W)LAN hat, kann doch aber deswegen noch lange nicht auch Audio per LAN streamen ^^ oder?


@maxxeee: was war denn der alte für Player? Wie hast Du denn mit dem alten Player gestreamt? und wohin? Das empfangende Gerät muss ja auch den Stream verstehen und dann in ein normales Audiosignal für Deine Anlage/Lautsprecher umwandeln ^^


----------



## Abductee (12. Januar 2014)

Er will doch von einem NAS (oder USB-LAufwerk?) auf seine CD-Bibliothek zugreifen?


----------



## maxxxeee (12. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @maxxeee: was war denn der alte für Player? Wie hast Du denn mit dem alten Player gestreamt? und wohin? Das empfangende Gerät muss ja auch den Stream verstehen und dann in ein normales Audiosignal für Deine Anlage/Lautsprecher umwandeln ^^



Der alte Player hatte schon viele Jahre aufm Buckel, der konnte gar kein Wlan oder ähnliches, sonder hatte nur eine Drehscheibe auf der sehr viele CDs Platz hatten.




Abductee schrieb:


> Er will doch von einem NAS (oder USB-LAufwerk?) auf seine CD-Bibliothek zugreifen?



Das Ziel ist es die CDs zu digitalisieren um sie auf ein NAS übers Netzwerk verfügbar zu machen.


----------



## milesdavis (12. Januar 2014)

Streamen an sich kann sogar der Windows Media Player!
Meine Sachen liegen auf dem NAS und ich kanns zum Fernseher mit angeschl. Anlage streamen. Alles ohne irgendwelche extra Tools o. Ä.
Warum kompliziert machen, wenns auch einfach geht?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2014)

maxxxeee schrieb:


> Das Ziel ist es die CDs zu digitalisieren um sie auf ein NAS übers Netzwerk verfügbar zu machen.


 um sie dann über den Player abzurufen, oder suchst Du jetzt doch keinen Player mehr und hast dich dazu entschieden, die CDs einfach nur zu digitalisieren? Wenn Du doch noch ein Gerät suchst: was ist denn alles bereits vorhanden oder steht vlt sowieso demnächst auch an? StereoAnlage? AV-Receiver? LCD-TV ? ^^


----------



## maxxxeee (13. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> um sie dann über den Player abzurufen, oder suchst Du jetzt doch keinen Player mehr und hast dich dazu entschieden, die CDs einfach nur zu digitalisieren? Wenn Du doch noch ein Gerät suchst: was ist denn alles bereits vorhanden oder steht vlt sowieso demnächst auch an? StereoAnlage? AV-Receiver? LCD-TV ? ^^


 
Ja das digitalisieren ist weniger das Problem als ein Gerät welches es wieder geben kann.
Der rest der Anlage funktioniert, nur ein Gerät für die Wiedergabe fehlt.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2014)

Könntest Du den sowieso nen BD-Player gebrauchen? Steht da auch überhaupt ein LCD-TV? Ist das eine Kompakt-Anlage oder getrennte Komponenten? Wenn getrennt: wäre der Kauf eines AV-Receivers auch eine Option? Da haben viele LAN und auch die Möglichkeit, darüber Audioateien abzuspielen.


----------



## maxxxeee (22. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Könntest Du den sowieso nen BD-Player gebrauchen? Steht da auch überhaupt ein LCD-TV? Ist das eine Kompakt-Anlage oder getrennte Komponenten? Wenn getrennt: wäre der Kauf eines AV-Receivers auch eine Option? Da haben viele LAN und auch die Möglichkeit, darüber Audioateien abzuspielen.


 
Es ist eine Anlage, welche in drei Komponenten aufgeteilt ist. Es steht kein TV in der nähe. Ein AV-Receiver sollte es nicht sein, da wirklich nur ein Player zum Netzwerk Streaming benötigt wird.

EDIT : Ich werde jetzt erstmal einen Ipod touch als Ersatz verwenden, bei dem kann man mit passender App gut vom Netzwerk streamen.


----------

